# بطارية السيارات



## mohandes wa7sh (6 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم

أحببت أن أعرف كيفية ضبط المحلول الحمضي في بطاريات عن طريق استخدام Hydrometer?

وهل هناك أي طريقة أخرى يمكن أن يستخدمها أي شخص بسهولة؟

لو بالصور يكون أفضل


----------



## ابو مصطفى 61 (28 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم
الاخ الكريم... في البدء وكما نعرف ان المحلول المضاف الى البطارية هو حامض الكبريتيك المخفف والهيدروميتر يقيس الكثافة النوعية للسوائل . ومن المعلوم ايضا ان كثافة حامض الكبريتيك تتغير مع تغير تركيزه لذلك يتم ضبط تركيز الحامض بالاعتماد على ضبط الكثافة حيث ان عملية قياس الكثافة بواسطة الهيدروميتر اسهل واسرع بكثير من عملية قياس التركيز بالطريقة التحليلية ( نموذج من الحامض يتم تسحيحه مع محلول قاعدي معلوم التركيز).
واذا علمنا ان الكثافة النوعية لمحلول الحامض الذي نحتاجه لعمل بطارية السيارة هو 1250 فالعملية تتم باضافة الحامض المركز(تعتبر اعلى كثافة نوعية له هي 1800 )الى الماء المقطر مع قياس الكثافة النوعية بواسطة الهيدروميتر للحصول على الكثافة المطلوبة(في حالة كانت الكثافة اقل من 1250 يضاف حامض واذا كانت اكثر يضاف الماء المقطر مع الانتباه الى ان اضافة الحامض للماء يولد حرارة عالية جدا يجب ان تؤخذ بعين الاعتبار اثناء
الاضافة والقياس.
ملاحظات مفيدة حول البطارية والحامض:
1- اذا كانت البطارية جديدة من المفضل اضافة حامض ذو كثافة نوعية 1200 ثم شحن البطارية بتيار مستمر بطئ
قبل يوم من الاستعمال ممايطيل من عمرها
2-عندما يضاف الحامض الى البطارية يتفاعل مع الالواح الرصاصية ويكون كبريتات الرصاص المحلول المسؤول عن عمل البطارية لذلك لاتبدل محلول البطارية المستعملة كليا واكتفي باضافة الماء المقطر للمستوى الذي يغمر الالواح 
3-بواسطة الهيدروميتر نستطيع ان نفحص عمل البطارية في السيارة
-نفحص كثافة المحلول في كل خلية اذا كان مساوي ل1250 يعني ان البطارية تؤدي عملها جيدا
اذا كانت الكثافة لمحلول لجميع الخلايا اقل من 1200 يعني ان البطارية تحتاج شحن (كلما كان تيار الشحن الكهربائي قليل ووقت الشحن اطول كان افضل.
اذا كانت كثافة المحلول اكثر من 1270 يعني ان البطارية تشحن اكثر مما تحتاج في هذه الحالة المشكلة تكون في مولد السيارة(الداينمو) مع نظام الشحن في السيارة

اذاكانت كثافة كل الخلايا 1250 عدا واحدة او اثنتين تقرأ 1000 معنى ذلك ان هذه الخلايا حصل فيها تماس 
بين الالواح السالبة والموجبة (short ) .......بدل البطارية
اذا كان هناك اي استفسار عن صناعة البطاريت الحامضية فلا تتردد اخي الكريم....
اتمنى ان اكون قد اجبت وافدت

ابومصطفى


----------



## سميرسعيد (30 يوليو 2008)

شكرا اخي على المعلومة الطيبة


----------



## الفاضلي احمد (19 يوليو 2009)

*السلام*

السلام عليكم
لدي سؤال اخي العزيز ذا كانت الكثافة لمحلول لجميع الخلايا اقل من 1200 هل يجوز اضافة محلول الحامضي لزيادة التركيز مع الشكر


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (20 يوليو 2009)

نعم يجوز اضافة الحامض والافضل اعادة تفريغ الخلايا ورفع التركيز للتجانس في جميع الخلايا


----------



## حيدر الملاح (20 يوليو 2009)

عاشت ايدك على المعلومات الراقية


----------



## دمحا لموش (21 يوليو 2009)

ياسلام عليك ياأخي أبو مصطفىشو فنان 
أشكرك جزيل الشكر
لكن عندي سؤال 
هناك بطارية سيارة جافة ......أين يذهب التبخر مع العلم هي مغـلقة تماماً
أشكرك من جديد


----------



## bat_man2422 (14 مارس 2010)

شكرا على الإفادة و المعلومات


----------



## الكيمياوي اكرم (14 مارس 2010)

مشكورررررررررررررر


----------



## ابو مصطفى 61 (15 مارس 2010)

*بطاريات السيارات*

السلام عليكم
الاخ دمحالموش ........اذا كنت تقصد بالبطارية الجافة تللك المغلقة كليا ففيها مكان للتنفيس من جانبها ولكن يتم الاعتماد على (مادة شبيه بالجل) تمنع الابخرة من التصاعد .
الاخ نبيل الغباري انا لا افضل ان يفرغ المحلول من البطارية لان ذلك قد يسبب تحرك المترسبات في اسفل البطارية وتداخلها بين الالواح وافساد الخلية (يصبح ما يعرف بالدائرة الكهربائية القصيرة short )وافضل دائما شحن البطارية لمدة اطول للوصول الى اعلى كثافة ممكنة ثم الاضافة للحامض.

تمنياتي للجميع بالصحة والعافية

ابو مصطفى


----------



## حجي يسري (6 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا على هذا الموضوع


----------



## رضوان سيف (29 سبتمبر 2013)

الف شكر ياااااااااااااااااااااا برنس


----------



## zizomoka (8 مايو 2014)

افادكم الله


----------

